# Princeton WV-Mercer Co Shltr- Handsome Adult M,no other info



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

No ID# yet
Stray 
Male
Red collar 

Adopt at Mercer Co Animal Shelter (Princeton, WV) 304-425-2838 or 304-425-2880. Rescues may call 304-887-3418. Open Mon-Sat 12-6. Be sure to use ID# when calling about an animal. The adoption fee covers shots, worming, and neutering. 75$ for dogs, 40$ for cats.










Just saw this guy's picture on the Mercer County Shelter (Princeton WV) volunteer rescue FB page. I know nothing about him or even if his hold time is up if he came in as a stray... but they did indicate the shelter is full. It IS a kill shelter and has been pretty controversial in the recent past over the county commission mandating euthanasia for any dog still there past it's euthanasia date. SO.... Please call the shelter ASAP if anyone is interested. They open at 12 noon. . . they will not return calls if messges are left.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This guy has been at the shelter for about a week now.. was brought in wearing a 'correction collar'. .. not sure if that was brought in as a stray or OS... guessing a stray. He has growled at a hound in an adjoining run when put outside beside him. . . they said he is very people friendly. The shelter IS FULL.


----------



## joeysutton (Jul 6, 2013)

anyone know his age and when he arrived at shelter? we are from pa and thats quite far but really want to adopt from a kill shelter to save a dog.


----------

